

A Sneak Preview of Wolfram Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine - madh
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/events/2009/04/wolfram

======
streblo
Is this really going to be that amazing, or is Stephen Wolfram just flapping
his gums?

~~~
TJensen
I hope it isn't as game changing as the Segway was...

~~~
colins_pride
It is a New Kind of Search until proven otherwise ..

